# Business Card Holder



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I am not sure if this will take or not but going to try and put a word document on here for a tutorial of how I make these. It is in a word doc format. Hopefully you can open it. If it doesn't work I will try something else.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Works fine. I opened it in MS Word and Open Office Writer.......and it looks great, pictures too. Good job. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No problems opening your really first class tutorial Bernie.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bernie I am still disappointed that they are not little deck chairs for the bird house. Nice looking as well so too good for the birds. N


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie, 
The word format worked great for viewing on my tablet. Nice tutorial.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all. I was hoping it would work. Enjoy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bernie it opens with Word Perfect too!

Thanks for sharing this project. Now all I need is the time to get the lathe turning.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Worked perfect for me as well Bernie - but if you wanna save it as a universal, go to "save as" and word will let you save it as a pdf. (I'm an Admin Assist. Bernie... always doin this stuff when I had a job in my right field)

Very nice set, btw. Will have to remember to save it when I'm not quite so "under the influence" lol Good thing I know where the keys are....


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice tutorial, Bernie.

These card holders will be the final use for a lot of a wooden scrap that I have in my garage.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Barb will try that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MEBCWD said:


> Bernie it opens with Word Perfect too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this project. Now all I need is the time to get the lathe turning.


Word Perfect, wow, that's getting on a bit, I only recently dumped a fist full of floppies in the bin, I think it was version 3.1 and cost $299.00 in about 1989. I remember having templates stuck to the keyboard!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry we must be getting old. I just threw some of mine away also. In fact I had to laugh when I found some of the big 5 1/2" floppies. I still remember my first computer that it had a 10 mb hard drive and everything was done off those big floppies.:laugh:


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Very nice tutorial and card holder.

Just out of curiosity - do folks still use business cards? I met and talked with 6 roofers this past week and only one offered me a business card.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Word Perfect, wow, that's getting on a bit, I only recently dumped a fist full of floppies in the bin, I think it was version 3.1 and cost $299.00 in about 1989. I remember having templates stuck to the keyboard!


Harry my Word Perfect is version 16.0.0.428 and the price has gone down since you bought yours!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

berry said:


> Very nice tutorial and card holder.
> 
> Just out of curiosity - do folks still use business cards? I met and talked with 6 roofers this past week and only one offered me a business card.


Berry I use them all the time. That is the only advertiseing I do. I leave them at different places for both my woodturning and clock repair.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Worked perfect for me as well Bernie - but if you wanna save it as a universal, go to "save as" and word will let you save it as a pdf. (I'm an Admin Assist. Bernie... always doin this stuff when I had a job in my right field)
> 
> Very nice set, btw. Will have to remember to save it when I'm not quite so "under the influence" lol Good thing I know where the keys are....


Nice new hair Barbara. N


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Nice new hair Barbara. N


lol Neville. I actually had the picture taken cuz I've moved into progressive glasses from readers. My daughter is a certified optician and got sick of fixing my readers and told me I was gettin' bifocals this year lol STILL tryin to get used to the things, over two weeks later! (Also got transition lenses with that special stuff... oh heck. She gets what I need, I just pay for 'em lol) :laugh:


----------



## marvmn (Dec 7, 2013)

Great tutorial. Will give it a go, i've a friend that as a stocking filler will be great.


----------

